# Next Time Wear Pants...



## Ge0rdi3brit (Aug 30, 2018)

... when spraying something with blue marker dye in it. Hahahahaha oh well, got the Tenacity and seed down today (GCI TTTF blend). Did not get time to put RGS and Air8 down yet; not too concerned though. Will apply fert in two weeks (hopefully) after first cut. Will apply the GCF stuff then if I haven't already. 
Kind of relieved the seed is finally down though. Hope to see little green babies by the end of next week. 
James


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Ha, I've been there. :lol:


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

What, pray tell, were you wearing on your right foot? I'm having trouble figuring out the blue pattern on your right foot...


----------



## outdoorsmen (Jul 23, 2018)

Lol thats great! Smurf


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

ken-n-nancy said:


> What, pray tell, were you wearing on your right foot? I'm having trouble figuring out the blue pattern on your right foot...


Having seen the same pattern on my own foot, I can confidently say he was wearing mesh topped New Balance "dad shoes" and sweaty low rise socks.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

I mean I don't want to be that guy, but tenacity is not a chemical you want absorbing in through your skin, it's quite dangerous. And it looks like you took a good dose on your legs.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

FuzzeWuzze said:


> I mean I don't want to be that guy, but tenacity is not a chemical you want absorbing in through your skin, it's quite dangerous. And it looks like you took a good dose on your legs.


The above is a good point -- that an advantage of using marker dye is it shows where the product being applied is getting on one's skin. It's possible that without a marker dye, the above overspray wouldn't be apparent. This is a good safety reminder.

Regarding Tenacity, though, from what I've read, Tenacity is actually one of the safer lawn chemicals. The fact that it comes in a really small bottle for how far it goes scares a lot of people off, but it's actually a "reduced risk" pesticide. This may make it safer than a lot of the conventional pesticides. (That said, getting overspray of a pesticide on you is never a good safety practice.)

There is a list of the reduced risk pesticides available on the EPA site: https://www.epa.gov/pesticide-registration/reduced-risk-and-organophosphate-alternative-decisions-conventional

The *only* ones on the "reduced risk pesticide" list that I recognized as being regularly mentioned here are the following:
Azoxystrobin
Chlorantraniliprole
Imidacloprid
Fipronil
Glyphosate
Mesotrione (Tenacity)

All of the other chemicals we routinely talk about on this site that aren't on the above list (such as 2,4-D, triclopyr, prodiamine, dithiopyr, dicamba, quinclorac, and many others) do NOT qualify for reduced risk status, and are actually likely to be more harmful to human health than Tenacity (mesotrione), even though they come in larger bottles and thus might "seem" safer through increased familiarity.

EDIT: I should note that my intent with this post isn't to say that letting Tenacity get on your skin should be something you should be casual about, but rather that a similar (or even greater) level of caution should be exercised when handling or applying the other herbicides/pesticides that might seem more familiar or safer because they come from a big box store!


----------



## Ge0rdi3brit (Aug 30, 2018)

Haha @Miggity nailed it - mesh topped New Balance dad shoes with sweaty low rise socks. 
I hear you guys though that it's not good practice to get any of these chemicals directly on our skin. I need to invest in some decent footwear for this. Any recommendations? Oh, and some pants too 😉.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Tall rubber boots. They work well.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I did an experiment using dye in my PGR partly to see how much got on me from the backpack sprayer. I got some blue on my toes. To solve the issue, I will be using rubber shoe covers the next time, will look into and getting a lower flow/pressure nozzle setup. My Chapin 20v sprays with too much pressure and mists like I don't know what...so even with a mask, there's vapor.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

ken-n-nancy said:


> FuzzeWuzze said:
> 
> 
> > I mean I don't want to be that guy, but tenacity is not a chemical you want absorbing in through your skin, it's quite dangerous. And it looks like you took a good dose on your legs.
> ...


That list makes me skeptical considering it has Gyphosate on it one of the most contested herbicides out there in terms of danger.

Regardless op shouldn't make this mistake again, and not just because he now has blue legs for 3 days


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Ge0rdi3brit said:


> Haha @Miggity nailed it - mesh topped New Balance dad shoes with sweaty low rise socks.
> I hear you guys though that it's not good practice to get any of these chemicals directly on our skin. I need to invest in some decent footwear for this. Any recommendations? Oh, and some pants too 😉.


I really like my mens sloggers garden shoes, rubber like boots but they slip on real easy so you can get them on and off quickly if your in and out of the house like I am when doing yard work. I like the low profile and have worn them around on errands many times. 
Comfortable too, I think you can find them in many big sell it all stores that have garden sections like walmart, etc.

https://amzn.to/2Ib1J13


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

Oh man, it's crocs without the holes. I can't.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Your leg hair should turn white in a few days.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Wow.

This is a "no fug-around" topic, for me.

Maybe it's because I lost a former SpecWar buddy who was skin-exposed to chemicals (horrible organ cancers) or fact I was raised by healthcare professionals https://www.cdc.gov/niosh/docs/2011-200/pdfs/2011-200.pdf but,

AT A MINIMUM I always don long pants and knee high rubber boots AND long-sleeved shirt AND nitrile gloves when chem app'ing. My yard is so big I typically have all this on FOR SEVERAL HOURS from the time the chem-store cabinet is opened until I get done cleanup and when I strip all clothing off I am as sweat soaked as if I'd just gotten out of the water. The wife is literally on standby with hydration and rehydrate for hours afterwards. Still, I would never consider not wearing long pants, sleeves, knee high rubber boots and gloves.

*OP, glad you're okay, hope you stay okay, glad you'll take precautions in future and this thread should serve as a heads up to all* of us (including any new, incoming members who might not be aware).

Wow.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

FuzzeWuzze said:


> Regardless op shouldn't make this mistake again, and not just because he now has blue legs for 3 days


Absolutely! +1

Added the following note to my earlier post, as I realized in re-reading it that it could be misunderstood. I wasn't trying to say that one should be casual about Tenacity, but rather, that caution and safe practices should be exercised when handling any lawn herbicides / pesticides, not just Tenacity!

"EDIT: I should note that my intent with this post isn't to say that letting Tenacity get on your skin should be something you should be casual about, but rather that a similar (or even greater) level of caution should be exercised when handling or applying the other herbicides/pesticides that might seem more familiar or safer because they come from a big box store!"​
Personally, being a "Mainah" at heart, I use an old pair of the classic "Bean Boots" from L.L.Bean, aka "Maine Hunting Shoe" or duck boots...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bean_Boots


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I sprayed prodiamine last spring and it must've been sloshing around in the tank because my upper back was dyed blue. For some reason I was just thinking dye but then my wife notes the herbicide in the dye to which I thought duh?

I'm much more careful than I was initially.....spraying in sandals looked funny but really was pretty stupid.

I like the blue dye also for keeping the kids out of those areas. Good visual cue.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Tall rubber boots. They work well.


This ^ I learned it the hard way


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

PPE > *


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I expect to see this next time @Ge0rdi3brit


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> I expect to see this next time @Ge0rdi3brit


Im sure @wardconnor can help him out with sourcing some cool PPE like from his video


----------

